# Astronomy Revolution



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2003)

This is exciting because this is a method much spoken off that may yet yeild to us our very first glimpses of other planetary systems. At the moment, extra-solar planets can only be inferred from the rotational "wobbles" of stars. The wobble effectively describes the gravitational pulls on the star, which are interpreted as extra-solar planets. The actual pattern and size of the wobble can suggest a great deal about the actual characteristics of the extra-solar planetary systems - but it still remains an indirect method.

The idea of linking up major telescopes would be a superb way to do this - and possibly the only chance of direct terrestrial observations of extra-planatary systems.

Because of the way these telescopes can define visible images, a practical revolution in astronomy is in the making.

Anyway, here's the link:

Six telescopes act as one


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 5, 2003)

Here's another article based on the similar theme:

Telescopes catch-up with Hubble

As the link title states, clever use of ground-based telescopes is bringing us clarity of imagery not seen since the opening days of Hubble.


----------

